# NetBeans Project kompilieren



## petetheat (4. Feb 2008)

Hallo,

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich moechte eine jar Datei erstellen, welche ich dann unter Unix verwenden moechte. Unter Unix habe ich allerdings JDK 1.4, waehrend unter Windows 1.6 ist. Somit kann ich die Datei, welche ich unter Windows erstelle (wo ich NetBeans benutze), nicht ausfuehren.
Wie kann ich das NetBeans Project jetzt unter Unix kompilieren, um eine JAR Datei zu erzeugen?

Gruss, Pete


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Feb 2008)

Verwendest du auch Klassen aus dem JDK 1.6 ist die Kompilation unter Java 1.4.x nicht möglich.


----------



## petetheat (4. Feb 2008)

Ich habe hier nur ein JDialog, ein paar JTextfields und einen JButton. 

Wie kompiliere ich das denn jetzt?


----------



## Jockel (4. Feb 2008)

File / "dein-Projekt" Properties / Source Level auf 1.4 setzen.


----------



## petetheat (4. Feb 2008)

Dann geht's unter Unix aber immer noch nicht. Muss ich noch was anderes einstellen?


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Feb 2008)

Komm schon, sei mal nicht so schreibfaul! Gib uns mehr Informationen.
Was bedeutet "geht nicht". Gibts Fehlermeldungen beim Kompilieren in NetBeans?


----------



## petetheat (4. Feb 2008)

Hehe, ok, dann will ich mal nicht so sein.

Also, NetBeans gibt keine Fehlermeldungen aus, die jar Datei, die erstellt wird laeuft auch unter Windows. Also wird's wohl immer noch daran liegen, dass da irgendwelche 1.6 Klassen verwendet worden sind.

Ich hab's auch irgendwie schon darauf eingeschraenkt, dass beim Erstellen des GUIs ein Layout verwendet wird, was 1.4 nicht kennt. 

Jetzt erstellt der aber zusaetzlich einen lib Ordner, wo wiederum eine jar Datei drin ist. Muss ich die irgendwie beim Unixaufruf mit einbinden?


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Feb 2008)

Nein, die Jar-Datei wird so erstellt, dass ein Verweis zu dieser Bibliothek im Manifest angelegt wird.
Aber du musst dieses Verzeichnis mit deiner Jar-Datei benutzen, ohne gehts nicht.

Kannst ja sicherheitshalber das Projekt unter Linux in der Konsole mal so starten:
java -jar DeinJar.jar


----------



## petetheat (5. Feb 2008)

Mh, das hab ich eigentlich so probiert, dann kommt immer ein UnsupportedClassVersionError...


----------



## Donic (5. Feb 2008)

Schau mal, ob Du in den Project Properties unter Libraries im Reiter Compile auch die richtige Java-Plattform (1.4) eingestellt hast. Dann ein Clean and Build und es funktioniert - normalerweise, vorausgesetzt Du hast da nicht irgendwo noch immer was verwurstet. ^^


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Feb 2008)

Das ist definitiv ein Versionskonflikt. Du versuchst auf einer älteren VM ein mit einem neueren JDK kompiliertes Programm zu starten.
Prüfe mal, wie von Donic vorgeschlagen die Einstellungen in deinem Projekt. Im Zweifelsfall kannst du auch eine passendes (älteres) JDK installieren und es für dieses Projekt aktivieren. Denn auch wenn du die Klassen kompatibel zu 1.4 kompilierst, aber neue Klassen oder Elemente aus den JDK 1.5 eingesetzt hast, wird dein Programm nicht unter einer 1.4er VM arbeiten.


----------

